# Naess Clarion



## Robinj

Hi, Has anyone got any Info on a Denholm's managed Naess Clarion whom I sailed on In 1963. Thanks


----------



## John Cassels

Was she a sister ship of the Naess Cavalier, sailed on her 1964.

JC


----------



## tanker

Ciao
NAESS CLARION: B/c ,Hitachi built 1962 for Anglo Pacific Sh.Co Ltd London,23,352 G.t. L.o.a. 669,33ft. 8 cyl,B&W diesel by shipb. 12,000 b.h.p.
15,5 knots.
Gp


----------



## John Cassels

GP;
Can you do the same research for the Naess Cavalier to check if she was a sister
ship or not. Many thanks.

JC


----------



## Robinj

Many thanks Tanker.

JC. Afraid I can't remember sorry


----------



## calumthomson

*Calum Thomson*

RE- Naess Clarion/Naess Cavalier
I sailed on the Naess Clarion in 1966 when she was less than than ten years ol. I am not sure if she was a sister ship of the Naess Cavalier but they were similar in appearance. The Clarion was built in Ino-shima shipyard Japan. I later sailed on her in 1970 when she was called Darius and owned then by a German company whose head office was in Fribourg, Switzerland. She had a bad accommodation fire when in Rotterdam a year or two after I left her.
Regards, Calum.


----------



## Robinj

Can't quite remember the year( about 1962/3) in Japan, but joined the Naess Clarion in Dunkirk the spent six months between Trindad and Mobile Alabama, before heading to Tobata and Drydock in Japan then Preu and paid off in Bremerhaven. The only name's I can remember are cadet's called Thompson and Charlesworth.


----------



## Argyll

Calum Thomson,
Naess Cavalier & Naess Clipper were sister ships I sailed on both. I travelled out to Baltimore on Cavalier. under command of Ian Campbell and Ian Haldane was C/O. I left in Baltimore and was put ashore to stay in the Norwegian seamans hostile for three weeks , to await the arrival of Clipper, I then had and epic bus trip to Newport News , and the greyhound bus company managed to loose my luggage on a bus transfer in Richmond Virginia I was not the most popular soul with Capt. Piggy Warman, from then on he made my life hell, I was Apprentice
Argyll


----------



## Argyll

J.C Naess Cavalier & Naess Clipper were Sisters I sailed on both see my msg futher on. 
this was in 1963/64
Argyll


----------



## Ian Menzies

Both the Clipper and the Cavalier were later sold to BHP, an Australian mining company. Renamed Iron Clipper and Iron Cavalier, they sailed for many years on the 'black and tan' run. Iron Ore west to east and then coal from NSW back to Whyalla or Kwinana. The Iron Cavalier was my first ship in 1975 under the command of Cpt Peter Le Marquand.


----------



## Lookout

Hi Folks
I sailed on the bulk carrier Naess Pioneer from June 1962 till March 1963; most of the time between Newport News and Hamburg, but latterly between Trinidad and Port Aransas and Mobile. Our last cargo was grain from Westwego to Rotterdam. Yet it's now almost as if the ship never existed. The only mention I can find of her online is on the Nordseewerke GmbH website, where it gives the following information:-

Yard no. 320 
Motor bulk carrier NAESS PIONEER 
06.12.1960 to Norness Shipping Company Ltd., Bermuda 
BRT: 20.200 BRT, Deadw.: 28.413 t, Output: 7.860 hp, Speed: 14,4 kts

Does anyone know what happened to the Pioneer? If anyone has a photo, I would be pleased to see it.
Murdo


----------



## John Cassels

Morning Murdo,

Sailed on the Pioneer 1968 for 8 interesting months among which 6 weeks
in Madras discharging grain then backloading ore.

In 1998 was up inspecting a new building for a potential charter and after the
discussions were over we all went into the yard boardroom for a small "refreshment".
Among the models they had in glass showcases was the Naess Pioneer. First
time I had seen her in 30 years.
Can't remember the name of the yard anymore but it was in Flensburg up near the
Danish border.

JC


----------



## ruud

Lookout said:


> Hi Folks
> I sailed on the bulk carrier Naess Pioneer from June 1962 till March 1963; most of the time between Newport News and Hamburg, but latterly between Trinidad and Port Aransas and Mobile. Our last cargo was grain from Westwego to Rotterdam. Yet it's now almost as if the ship never existed. The only mention I can find of her online is on the Nordseewerke GmbH website, where it gives the following information:-
> 
> Yard no. 320
> Motor bulk carrier NAESS PIONEER
> 06.12.1960 to Norness Shipping Company Ltd., Bermuda
> BRT: 20.200 BRT, Deadw.: 28.413 t, Output: 7.860 hp, Speed: 14,4 kts
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to the Pioneer? If anyone has a photo, I would be pleased to see it.
> Murdo


Ahoy Murdo,
Here a piccie of the Naess Pioneer, source/courtesy unknown.
Built at Rheinstahl Nordseewerke-Emden
Call/Flag Sign:GHLC
LOA x B x D: 636'9" x 80'0"x 34'7½"
Strengthened for ore cargoes,alternate holds may be empty.
Ice Class 3
Eng:Oil Engine 2SA 7Cy. 780x1400 mm 
Builder:Masch.Augsburg-Nürnberg Augsburg


----------



## John Cassels

Ruud, 

You v'e got me a beetje in de waar. I was sure the guys at the Flensburg yard
told me the Pioneer was built there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

JC


----------



## ruud

Ahoy John,

The Naess Favorita was built at Flensburg in 1961, don't get too much worried(*)) Never Mind.


----------



## Lookout

Many thanks Ruud and John. I'm so impressed with the response that I hereby award you both 5 stars!

Does anyone know what became of the Naess Pioneer?

Murdo


----------



## John Cassels

Ruud,

You are of course correct, on reflection it was the Favorita in that glass showcase.
P.S. I enjoy a glass of "Het Kanon",but if this is the effect it has on my memory
then I had better go back to drinking Amstel. 

Murdo,
The Pioneer was a good ship. Remember the outside ladder all the way to the monkey
island . We had to use that when the wheelhouse was locked in port.
Willie MacAuslane was Master and on the trip back from Madras to Constanza he
decided to make a sightseeing detour around most of the Greek islands - very
pleasant.

JC


----------



## ruud

John Cassels said:


> Ruud,
> 
> You are of course correct, on reflection it was the Favorita in that glass showcase.
> P.S. I enjoy a glass of "Het Kanon",but if this is the effect it has on my memory
> then I had better go back to drinking Amstel.
> 
> JC


Ahoy John,
As you would know, "het Kanon" is 11,6%, and a Amstel or Heineken or ordinary Grolsch draught beer only 5%, so make up your mind which one has the most effect on you.(*)) My preference is/was the Grolsch "Beugel Type" bottle, but as living in Brabant nowadays it changed into Bavaria.
Cheers(Pint)


----------



## Lookout

John

I had forgotten about that ladder to the monkey island, but I can still remember swaying about on a four stage platform that we had to construct around the pipes supporting the bridge wing in order to paint underneath the overhang. There was nothing to brace the platform against so it was literally "one hand for yourself and one for the ship", as nobody was going to let go of the nearest gantline. One youngster froze with fright and couldn't move. We had a tough job lowering him safely to the deck.

We had a Yugoslav bosun, who wouldn't go ashore if there was an eastern bloc vessel in port with us. He spent a lot of time aboard. He couldn't pronounce the letter '*V*', so "vim" was "wum" etc. He also pronounced many other words with an initial '*W*'. We were anchored in the Mississippi one time and my mate and I were larking about on a stage over the bow, where we were supposed to be painting. The bosun suddenly stuck his head over the gunwale and announced "*You'd better stop messing about there Murdoch boy, if you fall in here the walligators will get you*".

Murdo


----------



## Angus Murray

*Naess Pioneer*

NAESS PIONEER was sister ship to the OVERSEAS COURIER (i think). Both were for many years on the same long term charter to Krupps (with the Krupps funnel).
Strange arrangement with the bridge amidships, but all accommodation aft, except for one cabin where the old man could grab a few hours kip during long periods of poor visibility (and there were many of them on the Grand Banks). Good ship with Spanish crew during my time on her, but unfortunately one of the worst feeders with the pantry locked at nights (i do not know why - nothing worth stealing there!). Tam Cormack was permanent Master on her for many years. George Grierson for a short period near the end of the trip. Ron Gaffney also many years Chief Steward.

Regards to all
Angus Murray


----------



## muldonaich

sailed with tam cormack a real gentleman.


----------



## John Cassels

Ruud;

I am also Brabant- just south of Bergen op Zoom. Where are you ?.

jc


----------



## ruud

Ahoy John,

Helmond near to Eindhoven.


----------



## Adrian Goodwin

Robinj said:


> Hi, Has anyone got any Info on a Denholm's managed Naess Clarion whom I sailed on In 1963. Thanks


I sailed on the Naess Clarion in 1968. It was my first trip to sea as eng cadet.
Towards the end of the trip the name changed to Darius.

She was later badly damaged by a fire in the aft accommodation. She was sold after thi, possibly for scrap.


----------



## Ian Menzies

see photo of Naess Cavalier in this user's gallery.

ian


----------



## weebobby

Robinj said:


> Can't quite remember the year( about 1962/3) in Japan, but joined the Naess Clarion in Dunkirk the spent six months between Trindad and Mobile Alabama, before heading to Tobata and Drydock in Japan then Preu and paid off in Bremerhaven. The only name's I can remember are cadet's called Thompson and Charlesworth.


Newbie here. Just found this wonderful site yesterday and , after an hour or so of lurking, was surprised to find a reference to myself from 50 years ago that brought back long forgotten memories.

I attended Leith Nautical College in 1959/60 and subsequently apprenticed with J&J Denholme joining my first ship in Port Talbot in 1960 where I got used to watchstanding and deckwork including lots of overtime and the dirtiest jobs the Bosun could find for us.

In 1962 however I was assigned to the brand spanking new Naess Clarion on her maiden voyage. Five of us, 3rd mate, two engineers and two apprentices flew from Glasgow to Japan (on then brand new Boing 707's) arriving at the ship 3 days later after overnighting in Paris and Tokyo. We did not sleep much enroute but had our share of duty free along the way.
One night aboard in the shipyard and off we went in ballast across the Pacific to Peru where we loaded iron ore for Antwerp.

To this day I don't understand why there were 2 of us apprentices aboard. There were, if I remember correctly, around 14 Denholme crew aboard. Master and 3 mates, Sparks, 2 apprentices. Chief and 3 engineers and 3 junior engineers. All the rest of the crew were from Bombay including deck, engineroom and catering crew.
As apprentices, ? Charlesworth (forget his first name) and I had our own cabins with ensuite shared head and , for a small fee, even by apprentice standards, a stewart looked after our cabins and laundry leaving crisp ironed clothing for us daily.
The food was great, there were 3 galleys aboard, Hindu, Muslim and European and there was even a swimming pool.
Since all the deck work was done by the crew, the chief mate had trouble finding anything to keep us busy and out of mischief. We worked bankers hours, 9 to 5, Monday to Friday and about all I remember achieving in 8 months aboard was a nice suntan from sitting in the sunshine hand sewing canvas covers.

Good times

Bob


----------



## John Cassels

Welcome to the site Bob. Yes , they were good ships - the Clarion 
and Cavalier.


----------

